# Any quality online humidor shops?



## DonCarlos (Jul 22, 2008)

Do you guys have any advice. Im looking for a good quality humidor 100-200 sticks size.


----------



## HerbTarlek (Aug 11, 2008)

DonCarlos said:


> Do you guys have any advice. Im looking for a good quality humidor 100-200 sticks size.


cheaphumidors.com has a good rep here.


----------



## Ashcan Bill (Jul 29, 2006)

I'd recommend Tampa Humidor (tampahumidor.com).

Quality products, great service.


----------



## SMOKESTACK (Oct 8, 2006)

Nat Sherman On-Line- makes some very nice ones for reasonable prices.... but the humidifying elements are not too good- (as with most on-line humidors I find for that you would have shop somewhere like your local B&M shop for something like a Credo element or an Elie Blu Element)- then just get some adhesive magnets to hold them in place inside the humidor. Also, believe it or not, Davidoff also has some very great, totally _reasonable priced_ humidors, with humidifying elements that are great!!!


----------



## Laserjock (Mar 25, 2006)

Ashcan Bill said:


> I'd recommend Tampa Humidor (tampahumidor.com).
> 
> Quality products, great service.


I have to second this recommendation. I purchased one recently from them and their service and prices were excellent I thought.


----------



## RicoPuro (Sep 24, 2008)

HerbTarlek said:


> cheaphumidors.com has a good rep here.


:tpd:

Cigarbid.com is another good option...


----------



## Munt (Jul 21, 2006)

Laserjock said:


> I have to second this recommendation. I purchased one recently from them and their service and prices were excellent I thought.


I third this!!! I ordered two glass tops for christmas for a friend and everything was perfect.

Munt!


----------



## zackly (Jun 27, 2008)

HerbTarlek said:


> cheaphumidors.com has a good rep here.


I bought this from cheaphumidors. I really like it & it works well. Furniture grade, tight seal. I bought the package with the Cigar Oasis. This was before I knew much about passive humidification beads. 
They have coupons floating around the internet from time to time offering 5-15% discount plus free shipping offers. Negotiate with them.
It really doesn't hold 500 cigars, maybe 200-300 depending on the sizes.
500 Cigar Standing Humidor: Cheap Humidors Cigar Humidor Cigar Accessories CheapHumidors.com


----------



## Lexxxus (Feb 20, 2008)

I have had wonderful succes with Cuban Crafters.

I recently purchased an Arte Original. Good tight seal, nice construction and gorgeous finish.

The price was awesome too.










www.cubancrafters.com

Good luck!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Ashcan Bill said:


> I'd recommend Tampa Humidor (tampahumidor.com).
> 
> Quality products, great service.


Ditto,,,I bought 2 humis from these good people and love mine.


----------



## MrMayorga (Feb 14, 2008)

I've bought two humis from these guys and they are great humis. 
Cigar humidors affordable humidors cigars smoking

Even after 11 years they still have a great seal and I have never had a problem with them.

Also Thompson sells decent humis for decent prices (just don't buy their gars). I have two from them as well and haven't had any problems with them either.:tu


----------



## Laserjock (Mar 25, 2006)

Lexxxus said:


> I have had wonderful succes with Cuban Crafters.
> 
> I recently purchased an Arte Original. Good tight seal, nice construction and gorgeous finish.
> 
> ...


That is exactly the one I bought from Tampa Humidor....works like a charm...


----------



## Ozone89 (Dec 29, 2006)

I'm extremely biased towards Diamond crown humidors.(I have windsor 160 count) IMHO, they are damn near un-matched quality wise, and really tough to beat. I absolutely love mine, and kick myself for not getting this humidor first. 

I honestly believe a humidor is something you need to see in person. My first humidor I bought online, and it was the biggest mistake of my life. It last about 7 months, and it literally started to fall apart in places inside of the humidor. I think the quality of spanish cedar they used sucked a$$, and had no fresh cedar smell to it. 

If you can afford it..take a long look at the Diamond Crown Humidors.


----------



## cyberdiver (Dec 25, 2008)

I did a lot of shopping before pulling the trigger. I found Tampa Humidor to have some great prices and great staff to deal with. I would certainly purchase from them again.


----------



## ChokeOnSmoke (Oct 30, 2007)

I recommend Walmart (120qt for $52.00) ...


----------



## ChokeOnSmoke (Oct 30, 2007)

I recommend Walmart (120qt for $52.00) ...


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

I got tired of the crap out there and built my own 2.:shock:
























Should last long enough for the Egyptian Gods to return to earth.:bowdown:


----------



## ChokeOnSmoke (Oct 30, 2007)

Wow, incredible!! :bowdown:



Humidor Minister said:


> I got tired of the crap out there and built my own 2.:shock:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

